# Sulfur Lamp



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 15, 2007)

These may not be the best, but I thought it was an interesting prospect. Sulfur lamps put out around 135,000 lumens, but draw around 1400 watts. They produce a light spectrum very close or exactly like that of the sun's. Check out the picture to see the size comparison. The sulfur bulb is about the size of a golf ball. 

I was looking around trying to read up on these and I found something I thought was pretty neat. This is an article I found, but I didn't want to link it. I think that's against the rules?



			
				NASA Tech Briefs issue said:
			
		

> Sulfur Lamp With CaBr2 Additive for Enhanced Plant Growth
> *Addition of CaBr2 intensifies red light, which is favored by plants. *
> 
> 
> ...






Anyway, I thought this was kind of neat. I always like to see what new alternatives there are out there.

here's a picture of the sulfur bulb for size comparison.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info ... looks interesting ... like something Doctor Who might have in his grow room. Peace :48:

Where's cyberquest ... he the light man ... what dya reckon cyber ?


----------



## benajmin1137 (Mar 21, 2007)

very interesting how much r thoughs things ?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Not sure how much they go for. I think a few companies did start producing a version you could buy, but I'm not sure how much they were selling them for.


----------

